# Nice areas in Birmingham?



## butterfly child (Oct 6, 2007)

For moving to, like.

I know nuthink about it, had an ex in Wood Green once...

Max £200k for maybe a 3 bed end of terrace, or semi. Or a bungalow!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2007)

shirley
sollihull


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 6, 2007)

Short thread shirley?


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't call me Shirley, etc


----------



## cybershot (Oct 7, 2007)

Edgbaston, Harbourne.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 8, 2007)

all the cool kids live in the black country


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 8, 2007)

Erdington 

There's lots of lovely victorian terraces available within your budget, you're on the cross city line and 11 bus route so you can get anywhere by public transport, you're oinly 10 mins from the city centre, and Sutton Park is on your doorstep.

Can't beat it IMO


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> shirley
> sollihull



Not really Birmingham though are they (or at least they weren't when I was younger!) Bit boring too.
If you want to be nearer the centre good places for younger people would be Moseley, Harborne, Edgbaston.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-8023134.rsp?pa_n=2&tr_t=buy

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-15930934.rsp?pa_n=1&tr_t=buy


----------



## BigTom (Oct 8, 2007)

moseley is probably too expensive, i bought a 4 bed terrace in balsall heath (estate agents are now calling my part cannon hill) for 180k last year, which is just across the road from moseley. I think it's a nice area, but you'll get alot of people who don't due to it's history as a red light district, until the mid/late nineties when the locals took direct action against kerb crawlers and the council blocked/narrowed the ends of roads.  no whore houses now afaik.
cannon hill is the area enclosed by pershore road, edward road, cromer road/edgabaston road east and the road with edgbaston cricket ground.
bearwood is another area that is often recommended as somewhere to live.
oh and kings heath (b14), there are lots of families and decent schools i think (if that's a concern to you, i've no kids so no actual experience)


----------



## Zorra (Oct 10, 2007)

I want to buy this house







I *heart* Perry Bar


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2007)

I *hate* Perry Barr. Kings Heath's the way forward....nice terraced properties round that way, decent enough high street, 30 minutes into City Centre on either the 35 or 50 Bus, close to Moseley.

And lots of good primary and secondary schools nearby, plus two parks.


----------



## Zorra (Oct 10, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> I *hate* Perry Barr.



<shoots g force>


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 11, 2007)

I had an ex live in Perry Barr.....i always hated going there. Grim place. 

(sorry)


----------



## Zorra (Oct 11, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I had an ex live in Perry Barr.....i always hated going there. Grim place.
> 
> (sorry)



*sobs*

Ah well, I like it


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 12, 2007)

Zorra said:
			
		

> I want to buy this house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What road it that - out of interest?
I was born in Perry Barr - Walsall Road. That house looks as though it's in the central, older part of PB.
There wasn't anything wrong with PB in my day


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2007)

We're thinking of moving to Kings Heath/Stirchley next year.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 12, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> We're thinking of moving to Kings Heath/Stirchley next year.


Pah, the north side of the M6 is where it's at


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Oct 12, 2007)

Defo!!
:d


----------

